# How do I get openjdk7 with icedtea-web?



## mdg (May 25, 2012)

Running 9.0-STABLE. Installed openjdk7.  Want this to work as a plugin on firefox. Tried to install icedtea-web.  It wants openjdk6 and that install fails. Don't want openjdk6 anyway.

Tried [cmd=]pkg_add -r icedtea-web[/cmd] but the package is not available.

Any suggestions?


----------



## SirDice (May 25, 2012)

The port requires a specific version:

```
JAVA_VENDOR=	openjdk
JAVA_VERSION=	1.6
```

But wasn't icedtea-web already part of openjdk7?


----------



## SirDice (May 25, 2012)

Ah.. Did a bit of digging. Iced-Tea versions 1.x are for OpenJDK6, versions 2.x are for OpenJDK7.

http://icedtea.classpath.org/wiki/Main_Page


----------



## mdg (May 25, 2012)

Looks like the icedtea-web port is for 1.2? Am I just out of luck until version 2.x is available as a port? What is icedtea6-stubs about?

mdg


----------



## SirDice (May 25, 2012)

mdg said:
			
		

> Looks like the icedtea-web port is for 1.2? Am I just out of luck until version 2.x is available as a port?


It would appear so. You can try to repo-copy the 1.2 port, change it and see if it'll work for 2.x


> What is icedtea6-stubs about?


I have no idea :e


----------



## FIlIPy65 (Jul 1, 2012)

Hello.

Here they talk about OpenJDK7 support on IcedTea-Web 1.2. I tried a little how to change OpenJDK 6 to 7, but it always looks for the 6 version. Did someone get IcedTea-Web 1.2 to work on OpenJDK7?

Cheers.


----------

